# North Beach Camp Resort



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

Taking the OB to Saint Augustine and we are staying at North Beach Resort along with our friends. It's our second trip. So excited to camp again and doing it with family and friends makes it even better . Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

we were thinking of going here in FEB of this year, but have since made other plans. have heard the place is nice. it is your second trip there, so i take it you like the place ?

have a great trip.


----------



## Maryg (Jul 27, 2012)

willingtonpaul said:


> we were thinking of going here in FEB of this year, but have since made other plans. have heard the place is nice. it is your second trip there, so i take it you like the place ?
> 
> have a great trip.


It was ok. The spots were private with lots of trees. But the roads are all sand. And lots of it! The bathrooms need updating. My mother rented one of the cabins and fought with palmetto bugs the entire weekend. They did refund her one night:/ I doubt we stay there again. I seem to like the state parks better than most resorts. They keep them maintained better. I hear Anastasia SP is nice.


----------

